# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حتى لا يذهب عنك تاريخ مولد عالم أو وفاته

## أبو مالك العوضي

أصل هذا الموضوع افتتحه الأخ ( الداودي ) في ملتقى أهل الحديث هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86172

وقال:
حاول ان تربطه بشيء بارز....
مثال : تاريخ وفاة أبوحامد الغزالي 505هـ .... سيارة بيجو 505
" " الشافعي 204هـ ..... " " 204

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هناك وسائل كثيرة لحفظ هذه التواريخ، وسأوافيكم بما عندي، ولعل الإخوة يثرون الموضوع!

الوسيلة الأولى:
ربط سنة الوفاة بعدد من الأعلام فإذا ذكرت واحدا ذكرت الآخرين، ومن ذلك سنة 110 ففيها توفي أبو الطفيل آخر الصحابة موتا [وقيل غير ذلك]، والحسن البصري، ومحمد بن سيرين، وجرير والفرزدق الشاعران وغيرهم.
ومن مُثُل ذلك أيضا وفاة الحافظ الخطيب البغدادي سنة 463هـ وهي نفسها سنة وفاة الحافظ أبي عمر بن عبد البر، فقيل: مات حافظ المشرق وحافظ المغرب، ومن ذلك أيضا موت إمامي العربية أبي منصور الأزهري وأبي عبد الله بن خالويه سنة 370هـ، ومن المشهور في ذلك أيضا ما اتفق من موت الكسائي ومحمد بن الحسن في يوم واحد فقال الخليفة: دفنت العربية والفقه في يوم واحد.


الوسيلة الثانية:
جمع أسماء من مات على رأس القرن فيكون أيسر في الحفظ، كموت أبي عثمان النهدي سنة مائة، وقيل مولد الخليل بن أحمد أيضا سنة مائة، وموت أبي حيان التوحيدي على رأس أربعمائة،
ويقرب من هذا الأمر من مات أو ولد في منتصف القرن تماما، كموت الإمام أبي حنيفة سنة 150 وموت أبي الحسن الماوردي الشافعي سنة 450.

الوسيلة الثالثة:
ربط سنة ميلاد علم بسنة وفاة آخر، كما قالوا في سنة وفاة عمر بن الخطاب وهي سنة مولد عمر بن أبي ربيعة الشاعر وقيل ولد في يوم موت عمر، وسنة ميلاد الشافعي وهي سنة وفاة أبي حنيفة، وسنة ميلاد أبي حامد الغزالي بسنة موت أبي الحسن الماوردي، وسنة ميلاد العبد الفقير وهي سنة وفاة طه حسين (ابتسامة).

الوسيلة الرابعة: 
الربط بين سنة الوفاة وبين شيء مشهور في العرف كالمثال الذي ذكرتَه، ومثاله أيضا عرض موبايلي 145 ريال (ابتسامة) وهي سنة وفاة ابن المقفع، واحصل على رصيد 275 ريال (ابتسامة) وهي سنة وفاة أبي داود السجستاني، ومعالج الحاسب 8080، وسنة ثمانين هي سنة مولد أبي حنيفة، و58 هي درجتي في اللغة العربية في الثانوية العامة (ابتسامة) وهي سنة موت أبي هريرة.

الوسيلة الخامسة:
الاستفادة من سهولة الرقم نفسه، كأن تجمع الوفيات في سنة 111، وسنة 222، وسنة 333 وهكذا.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذه من الشيخ ( عصام البشير )

من اللطائف أن يوسف بن تاشفين ولد سنة 400 وتوفي سنة 500 عن مائة عام.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وهذه من الشيخ إبراهيم اليحيى:

 هذه لطيفة ذكرها الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير في هذا الباب : 

من الغرابة من حيث الولادة و الوفاة : 

ابن الملقن ولد 723 هـ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ و مات 804 هـ

البلقيني ولد 724 هـ ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ و مات 805 هـ 

الحافظ العراقي ولد 725 هـ ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ و مات 806 هـ

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ومن السنوات التي يسهل حفظها كذلك التي تحتوي على أرقام متتابعة كمثل ( 321 )

وممن توفي في هذه السنة من المشاهير:

- أبو جعفر الطحاوي صاحب مشكل الآثار
- أبو بكر بن دريد صاحب جمهرة اللغة
- أبو هاشم بن أبي علي الجبائي المعتزلي المشهور
ويقال: إن الأخيرين توفيا في يوم واحد! 

وممن ولد في هذه السنة أبو عبد الله الحاكم صاحب المستدرك.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ممن توفي سنة ( 303 ):

النسائي - العقيلي - الجبائي - الماتريدي - الحسن بن سفيان (صاحب الوحدان)

وللفائدة: النسائي آخر الأئمة أصحاب الكتب الستة موتا.

ولاحظ أن معرفة الطبقات أو المتقدم والمتأخر يعين على تذكر سنوات الوفاة تقريبا إن لم تعلم تحديدا.

فتعرف مثلا أن (الشاطبي القارئ) متقدم على (الشاطبي الأصولي) بقرون

وكذلك (وكيع بن الجراح) متقدم على (وكيع القاضي) بنحو قرن

وكذلك (أبو حنيفة النعمان) متقدم على (أبي حنيفة الدينوري) بنحو قرن

وهكذا ......

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وممن توفي سنة ( 370 ):

- أبو القاسم الآمدي (صاحب الموازنة)
- أبو بكر الجصاص (صاحب أحكام القرآن)
- أبو منصور الأزهري (صاحب تهذيب اللغة)
- أبو عبد الله بن خالويه (صاحب كتاب ليس)
- أبو عبد الله ابن مجاهد الطائي (الفقيه وليس القارئ)

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

جزيت خيراً ،، موضوع شائق

ومن الأئمة المشهورين الذين تقاربت وفياتهم مع تقاربهم في التخصص :

يحيى بن معين    233
علي بن المديني 234
الإمام أحمد     241

---------

أبو زرعة   264
أبو حاتم   277

وإنما ذكرتهما لما بينهما من التقارب في سنة الوفاة 
وأكثر من ذلك التقارب في التخصص ولكونهما ابني خالة  :Smile: 

فائدة :

اسم أبي حاتم : محمد بن إدريس ، وهو اسم الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله

----------


## نداء الأقصى

هل  بإمكاني أن أضيف؟


لقد حفظت سنة وفاة البخاري رحمه الله سنة 256هـ  وربطتها بسعة ذاكرة الكمبيوتر  وهي نفس الرقم ،
وكذلك سنة وفاة أبي حنيفة النعمان , جعفر الصادق رحمهما الله في سنة واحدة هي 150هـ 
والله أعلم .

----------


## الباحث 1

إخواني الأفاضل .
هذا ملف عملتُ عليه قديماً ، وقد قمتُ برفعه إلى الإنترنت ، فجاء أحد الأخوة بارك الله فيه وقام بزيادة تنسيقه ، وقد أضفتُ إليه إضافات لاحقاً .
والآن أرفعه لكم مرة أخرى ، للفائدة .
تجدونه في المرفقات :

----------


## الهزبر الأبيض

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاااكم الله خيراً على هذهـ الوسائل الجميلة صحيح أن بعضها مضحك لكنها مفيدة في نفس الوقت ..

دمتم بخير

----------


## عامر بن بهجت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الباحث1 شكر الله لك
ملف مفيد جداً
وبعد اطلاعي عليه بادرت بطباعته فقد كنت أبحث عن مثله مذ زمن
شكر الله لك

----------


## الباحث 1

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخي الباحث1 شكر الله لك
> ملف مفيد جداً
> وبعد اطلاعي عليه بادرت بطباعته فقد كنت أبحث عن مثله مذ زمن
> شكر الله لك


جزاك الله خيرا .

وثمة أمرين أود إضافتهما لهذا الملف :

- تاريخ الوفاة بالميلادي : وقد نصحني به أحد الأخوة .

- الإكثار من المعاصرين وخصوصاً السياسيين منهم .

فما رأيكم أيها الأخوة ؟

هل ترون في ذلك ما يستحق بذل الجهد له ؟

----------


## ابن رجب

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أحمد بن إبراهيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## مهند المعتبي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا مالك ،،،،
أنا الآن في سفر ، وفي حال عودتي إن شاء الله سأضع ما دونته سابقاً من تاريخ الوفيات ـ بروابط ذهنية رائعة ـ إن شاء الله ..
أتذكر منها  :  
* وفاة ابن تيمية 728  بعد وفاة ابن القطان الفاسي بمائة سنة 628
* وفاة العلاّمة ابن بدران 1345 في سنة سقوط الدولة العثمانية ... [ وهي نفس السنة التي ولد فيها أبي ـ حفظه الله ـ ]
* وفاة الأسنوي وابن السبكي 771 : وكلاهما ذا شرح معتمد للمنهاج ، وكلاهما شافعي !
يتبع إن شاء الله ...

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

ومن طرق الحفظ ايضا ذكر  ذلك  حتى  لمن  لا  يفهم....المهم ان  تقول  انت

----------


## مهند المعتبي

أخي الفاضل المجلسي الشنقيطي : حتى ولو كان تَيْساً ؟! (ابتسامة) 

كما صنع ذلك الإمام الأعمش عليه رحمة الله .

----------


## محمد محيسن

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة .



> وسنة ميلاد العبد الفقير وهي سنة وفاة طه حسين (ابتسامة).


أخانا و أستاذنا الحبيب أبا مالك: هذه من أجمل الفوائد التي كنت أحب معرفتها .
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
وهي قريبة من موضوعك : ليس من المروءة الإخبار بالسن( الرواية بالمعنى ، وهي جائزة !)  ، والحمد لله أن الحديث المسلسل في هذا الموضوع ...ضعيف ، وغفر الله للشيخ مشهور حسن حين قال :" فلا بأس أن يخبر الرجل بسنه كان كبيرا أو صغيرا  ".

----------


## عباس إبراهيمي

شكرا وبارك الله فيك أخي ونفع بك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفوائد،،
من أمثالهم: ( هو أكذب من الشيخ الغريب )
وذلك أنه يتزوج في الغربة ، وهو ابن سبعين سنة ، فيزعم أنه ابن أربعين .
وإليكم
سنة    444         فيها توفي  الإمام أبو عمرو الداني ، وفيها ولد ابن السيد البطليوسي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

هل سينسى أحد أن ابن مالك صاحب الألفية (الخلاصة) ولد سنة 600

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ابن عصفور الإشبيلي النحوي ولد سنة وفاة ابن الجوزي (597 هـ)

----------


## بو جاسم النقبي

بارك الله لك وعلمك ورفع قدرك.

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

[QUOTE]


> وسنة ميلاد العبد الفقير وهي سنة وفاة طه حسين (ابتسامة).
> QUOTE]


إذن العبد الفقير من أقرانك (ابتسامة),
وقد ولد ثلاثة أيام بعد وفاة طه حسين, وفي آخر أيام شهر الحرب المعروفة.

ومن لطائف سنوات الوفيات:

وفاة الحافظ ابن كثير الدمشقي كانت سنة: 774
أما وفاة الحافظ ابن عبد الهادي كانت سنة: 744 وكلاهما من تلامذة شيخ الاسلام.
وكانت وفاة عبيد الله البخاري الحنفي سنة: 747 وهو صاحب كتاب تنقيح الفصول.

وكانت وفاة الامام ابن الصباغ الشافعي : 477
ووفاة العالم الطبيب الرياضي ابن الخياط : 447
وكانت وفاة الفقيه أبو الوليد الباجي سنة: 474

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

ومن ذلك,
توفي الصحابي انس بن مالك-رضي الله عنه- سنة 93 وولد الامام مالك بن انس سنة 93 هجريا.

وخير البشر عليه الصلاة والسلام فداه امي وابي, ولد يوم الاثنين وقبض يوم الاثنين.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

سنة (656) هـ

دخل هولاكو لعنه الله بغداد وانتهت خلافة بني العباس في العراق ، وفيها توفي الإمام الحافظ المنذري رحمه الله

----------


## ابن نصر المصرى

أسأل الله عز وجل أن يعلمنى كما علمكم،ويزيد الأخوة علماً(آمين) ،فإنى طالب علم مبتدىء

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

هذه سنة مشهورة ( 345 ) لأن أرقامها مرتبة
وفيها توفي أربعة من الأعلام :
- أبو عمر الزاهد ( غلام ثعلب )
- ابن طباطبا ( صاحب عيار الشعر )
- مبرمان ( النحوي )
- ابن أبي هريرة ( الفقيه )

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

اقتراح يسير إن شاء الله , بل هو طلب في الواقع , شكر الله لكم أخي لو نسقت لنا كل ماعندك على ملف فوالله تلك الفوائد أعجبتني جدا وهي فعلا تسهل الحفظ .

----------


## بشير محمود سليمان

فوائد جمة اكتسبناها من هذا الموضوع ومن هذه المشاركات
وأرجو من الأخ الباحث أن يضيف ما يود إضافته للضرورة والحاجة لهذا العلم النافع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

تكملة الموضوع هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=55675

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أحسن الله إليكم، موضوع جيد تشكرون عليه.
ورد في الملف ما يلي : الخليفة الأموي الرابع عبد الله بن الزبير ت 73هـ !
و للتنبيه فقط، عبد الله بن الزبير ليس أمويا لأنه عبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام بن خويلد بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن مهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان...بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم...بن آدم
فأين نرى أمية بن حرب في شجرة النسب ؟!
يرجى التريث في النقل أحسن الله إليكم.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> >>>> غالب بن مـهر بن مالك


غالب بن فهر بالفاء.





> فأين نرى أمية بن حرب في شجرة النسب ؟!



لا وجود لهذا الاسم أصلاً، وإنما هو حرب بن أمية بن عبد شمس.

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

أحسن الله إليك أخي مسلم.
وقع هذا بسبب قلة النوم و انشغال الذهن. جزاك الله خيرا. آمين.

----------


## نائل سيد أحمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم  ...

----------


## عصام البشير

الحمد لله
خطر ببالي اليوم، أن المغاربة متشبثون بمذهب مالك في الفقه، ورواية ورش عن نافع في القرآن.
ومالك ت179
وورش ت197
فليس بينهما غير قلب رقمي 7 و 9.

لكنها فائدة مغربية، لا أدري إن كانت تروق لأحبتنا بالمشرق (ابتسامة).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ورحم الله علماءنا من السلف الصالح ومن المتقدمين 

وزادنا الله وإياكم علما نافعا ..... آمين

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> الحمد لله
> خطر ببالي اليوم، أن المغاربة متشبثون بمذهب مالك في الفقه، ورواية ورش عن نافع في القرآن.
> ومالك ت179
> وورش ت197
> فليس بينهما غير قلب رقمي 7 و 9.
> 
> لكنها فائدة مغربية، لا أدري إن كانت تروق لأحبتنا بالمشرق (ابتسامة).


 
فائدة جميلة، والربط بين التاريخ في غاية الذكاء.

----------


## أبومنصور

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## زوجة وأم

السلام عليكم

من أفضل الطُرق لحفظ تاريخ ميلاد ووفاة العلماء هو ذكرها مع اسم العالم
أي: عندما تكتب اسم العالم تذكر معه تاريخ الميلاد وتاريخ الوفاة، فإذا كنت تذكر العالم كثيرًا في كتاباتك فإنك ستحفظ تاريخ ميلاده ووفاته بسرعة ولن تنساه إن شاء الله لأنك تذكره كثيرًا.

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

من الافضل لطالب العلم ان يهتم بمجال تخصصه ابتداء فينظر للعلماء على اساس الطبقات والشيوخ والتلاميذ ثن يحفظ تاريخ وفاة كل احد من خلال طبقته

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

نعم هذا صحيح
فمعرفة الطبقات من المهمات لطالب العلم الذي يريد أن يدرس علما دراسة تاريخية.
وحتى لا يقع أيضا في الأخطاء التي نراها عند بعض المعاصرين في الخلط بين العلماء.

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الخوارزمي (أبو عبد الله محمد بن موسى الخوارزمي) عالم رياضيات وفلك وجغرافيا ولد سنة (780م) وتوفي تقريبًا في (845م)

----------


## أبو مريم السني

الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ولد في (164ه/780م) 
وتوفي عبد الله بن جراد العقيلى (الصحابي) (164ه/780م)

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حبذا لو أُلفت منظومة في هذا الأمر على غرار باب معرفة التاريخ في ألفية السيوطي، ولكن بشكل أوسع، لسهلت كثيرا على طلبة العلم.

----------

